# Dash Removal (67)



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

I've read the various posts which have been helpful. I have the steering column loose, heater cables and vacumme hoses unhooked, speedo cable unhooked and the screw on top of the steering column out. Things are pretty loose. At this point are you loosening the switches from the dash so that they stay in the car, or are you removing the wires from the back of the switches and the switches stay in the dash as you pull it out?

Likewise with the gauge cluster, how much do you unhook before you tip it out?

Thanks for any tips.


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Surely some one else here will have some tips on here ‘67..
Every time When I think about dash removals it brings this pic to mind ,I try to imagine what this guy was thinking 😲looks like he just went for it..


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

67lemans said:


> I've read the various posts which have been helpful. I have the steering column loose, heater cables and vacumme hoses unhooked, speedo cable unhooked and the screw on top of the steering column out. Things are pretty loose. At this point are you loosening the switches from the dash so that they stay in the car, or are you removing the wires from the back of the switches and the switches stay in the dash as you pull it out?
> 
> Likewise with the gauge cluster, how much do you unhook before you tip it out?
> 
> Thanks for any tips.


I remove the switches at the front.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Whenever I do a full Dash/Gauge Cluster removal I pull it as a complete assembly just like it went in.
IMO it's a hell of a lot easier.

Cheers.


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I'm getting close, but really taking my time. Mine has AC and the AC contoller and attached vent duct really take up a lot of space. It looks like the door jam switches need to be disconnected, so that is where I quit last night.


----------

